# Hot springs



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

As the bones get a little older, they appreciate a little dip in the springs for rest and rejuvenation. Although I am aware of a few of the hot springs in Utah, are there any books which have identified them state wide?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.soakersbible.com


----------

